# Mystery wheels



## Telbert (May 13, 2021)

Does anyone know what these wheels are off? 17", PDC 5x100, bore 60mm, ET 42. I bought them on size alone. No branding that I can see. Have tried doing a image search on Google but it thinks all wheels are equal!


----------

